# introducing dad to his puppies



## destiny2009 (May 20, 2009)

Anyone have any ideas wen it be good time to properly indroduce the puppies to their dad,he has had a few sniffs of them and shows no harm,this is wen mum is around,at first she wouldnt let the male go into the room where pups are kept but now she lets him sit outside the cage.do you think i should move the puppies to downstairs? any advice would be grateful thanks


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

Hello how old are your puppies.?


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

dont be silly what do you think happens in the wild.... when the moms go out hunting the young males are left to protect the pups. this is just a myth if the mother is happy to have them there and they are showing no signs of aggression then whats the prob??????


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

crazybones said:


> dont be silly what do you think happens in the wild.... when the moms go out hunting the young males are left to protect the pups. this is just a myth if the mother is happy to have them there and they are showing no signs of aggression then whats the prob??????


Well it isnt the wild is it.?
And i dont belive that any dog should be able to interfer with mum and pups no matter if there the dad or not just my views 
When we have a bitch and litter they are away from any other dogs its less stress for the dam..
The pups dont know its there dad and the bitch will not say oh hes the dad to these pups its fine 

And might i add that the dogs can change very quickly belive me


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My dogs are not allowed near the pups untill their eyes are open and they can get around pretty well. I go by the bitches some don't mind the males being around some don't like them being anywere near their pups.

If/when Freyja has pups they will most likely never meet their dad untill in the case of 2 of them they go to live with him or in the case of the others they may meet him at a show when they are old enough to attend them.

When Rosie had her pups she was in the sitting room with them and the other dogs were not allowed in there. William my show greyhound was Rosie's best mate she was the only one that could go near his bowl when he was eating and he's known her since she was about 3 weeks. He had just come back from his walk and the door was not shut properly he shot in and went to the puppie pen. Rosie was allowed out to him and she kept going to him then to the door of the pen she wanted him to follow her. William ended up on his belly half in the pen half out licking Rosie's pups. She was happy to let him do this. The pups were about a week old I wouldn't normally let a dog near pups that young but Rosie obviosly wanted to show her new babies of to her best friend.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

like i sed if the mother is ok with this then why is there a prob as the mom wud sense sum thing wrong alot quicker than u cud my view "SIMPLES CICK"


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

crazybones said:


> like i sed if the mother is ok with this then why is there a prob as the mom wud sense sum thing wrong alot quicker than u cud my view "SIMPLES CICK"


What do you mean by "simples cick"

We dont have any other dog anywere near litters until the pups are up and walking them selves ..so at about 4 weeks
And if mum still doesnt want other dogs near her pups then they wont.
The first times the others dogs are allowed near puppies the are NOT left alone..
Each to there own but this is how we go about things.
Crazybones i never said once that there was a problem i was just going to give my views on the subject.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wolves play a paternal role in rearing & caring for pups but dogs dont have this paternal instinct. I never allowed my male near his pups unsupervised & he wasnt allowed in the same room when they were very small, Luna the mother would have been very stressed, & to be honest i wouldnt have trusted him either.


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

I have the same view as Devildogz when ever we have pups the bitch and pups are in another room and not until they are around 4 weeks old,
when there up and moving around will they meet the rest of our dogs not because i dont trust my other dogs i do 100 per cent they wouldnt hurt a fly. 

But i dont want to stress the bitch out at the end of the day they are her pups and its upto her what she feels is right for her brood if she is happy for the other dogs to meet they then fair enough.

And to be honest my stud dog doesnt like puppies (even his own ) he would never hurt them but they have a thing about chasing him and pulling him around so he just keeps the way or gets on the sofa.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

As I said mine are allowed to see the pups when the pups are mobile. But not Bandit he is never allowed near the pups as he doesn't like them Owen on the other hand is fine with them and loves to play.I have Bandit's great grandson here but Bandit is not allowed out to play with him as I know he will grumble at him and if Archie pushed his luck would snap. Bandit is known as Grumpy Grandad at home


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> What do you mean by "simples cick"
> 
> We dont have any other dog anywere near litters until the pups are up and walking them selves ..so at about 4 weeks
> And if mum still doesnt want other dogs near her pups then they wont.
> ...


have u saw the merekat advert??? it was a joke lol


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

crazybones said:


> have u saw the merekat advert??? it was a joke lol


No sorry  hehe


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

here YouTube - Official Compare the Meerkat Advert by Aleksandr Orlov


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

crazybones said:


> here YouTube - Official Compare the Meerkat Advert by Aleksandr Orlov


Ok i still dont understand haha i knew i was ment to be blonde :laugh:
no worries any way


----------



## destiny2009 (May 20, 2009)

my pups are 3 weeks on monday


----------



## destiny2009 (May 20, 2009)

thanks for that,they coming up to 3 weeks there eyes are open and are walking around.blade our male dog is being let by asia our female to sniff and sit outside the cage where the pups are kept.this has only been for bout 4 days that she has allowed him to get closer.but i would not dream of leaving them alone not yet anyway


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

We don't let the father near the puppies until at least 9 weeks.
This is because if the mother is not hostile then the father could be.
You can't foget, dogs aren't like wolves, they don't live in the same enviroment or the same world basically, so they don't have the instinct to care for the puppies. 
The male dog doesn't know it is his children, he could easily think they are a rival males


----------



## destiny2009 (May 20, 2009)

thank you i thought it be bout 4 weeks before i bring them down just wanted to get some opinions.at the mo the pups are kept in my bedroom in a nice and cosy cage,i gotta keep 1 pup due to harelip so its important i introduce the pup properly to her dad he not aggressive dog but sometimes doesnt realise his strengths


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I kept mum and pups away from dad for a few weeks. Not entirely though they were in the same room but there was no way he could touch them. Hes not nasty just very excitable. I let him sniff their bottoms and he seemed to get used to them. Hes fine with them now even though I have to tell him to calm down when hes playing with them.


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

just out of intrest what breed are the pups?


----------



## destiny2009 (May 20, 2009)

hi my pups are staffs,i own mum and dad they are all lovely x


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Our bitch did not want the other dogs in the next room to her let alone anywhere near to start with, she now tolerates them in the next room and the last couple of days they have been allowed to sniff them from the other side of the pen. She was, however, beside herself with fury when other dogs were anywhere near - as in she and her pups were in the house and the other dogs were in the garden, when we reversed the situation and let one of the dogs out to go for a wee my bitch was quite ready to see the other one off.

You have to judge the situation and take it very very slowly, you are also likely to read it wrongly too - we did what goes one minute doen't the next


----------

